# 18 year old 4-6-2 Pacific



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a complete rebuild. My Father gave me this old 4-6-2 Pacific. 








I gutted it and repaired all the parts and made new parts as I went along. I still have a few more parts to make but this is what I have gotten done so far.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, did you put in the new motor blocks? Jerry


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

DE JA VUS?


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

The motor is not original. I is a bigger motor and runs smoother than the original. The motor coupler and gear shaft was modified and straightened out giving more torque. I recently set up some track and ran it at 9vdc and it is proving to be a big power house of a Locomotive. I just finished making marker lights for metal tubing and solder and once I get it painted and installed I will post a new picture.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

NavyTech, 

Nice looking paint job. Are you going for the orignial B&O President class scheme? Looks that way. 

Mark


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I plan on hand painting "Brown's Country Rail Road" on the sides of the sound car to customize it a bit and I am am working on my own Logo for the Loco cab. I did try to keep it original but I want to make it look as real as possible to get away from the toy look. I am in the process now of adding rust and weathering it a little bit. 

I got some 10'dia track the other day and set up an oval in my basement to test run everything and got the smoke working and did some fine adjustments on the sound system. I am considering updating the sound card as I do not really like the sound effects. I would love to get a nice steam whistle sound from it as well. Unfortunately Here in Eastern Canada there is very little selection for G scale and I am forced to rely on internet orders so I am unable to listen to the sounds before buying the card. I am in the Navy and do travel a lot so when I am in foreign ports I may come across something.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

NT, 

Whether you did it by chance or not, you have come pretty close to the original scheme done on the B&O Pacific when they were delivered in 1927. That Aristo 4-6-2 is based on the P7 Class. 

http://www.broadway-limited.com/products/PCM_103_B_O_P7_4_6_2_President_Monroe_5304_GREEN_LokSound_DC_DCC_HO-3466-1756.html 

Mark


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is some new pictures with some more weathering and new hand made marker lights 








Much better pictures when taken outside. Unfortunately much of the rusting does not show up.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Your paint job and added parts much improved the looks of your engine. I like to add some light grey chaulk or paint (dry brushed) to the wheels and tender trucks on my steam engines. It makes them more look like the photos of real engines I have seen. Also some graphite paint (Testors metalics) would look good on the smoke box and firebox. Nice work. 

Terl


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you make a new pilot?


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Not to sure what a pilot is but if you mean the cow catcher then no I got one off another train and modified it to fit this one. I think it came from a toy train from walmart...lol I just carved it up with a dremal tool to fit snug.


----------

